# Newbie Software Installation Problem



## martyfelker (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi:

Just  joined the forum - very new to UNIX.  I installed Release 8.2-rc2 (amd64) and learned enough about vi to  add 


```
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```

and bring up the GNOME Desktop.  I logout of my user account and login as root (should  probably edit the sudoers file - but later).  Since there doesn't seem to be any browsers in the DVD I burned I tried `pkd-add - r -v firefox` but the tbz package was not found.  How can I add Firefox so I can start  browsing in FreeBSD? Should I just have typed Firefox36 or something like that?? At this moment I'm using Ubuntu Natty in a multi boot environment but really want to learn more about FreeBSD from within that OS.

Thank you.

Marty Felker


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=120858#post120858


----------

